# tic appointment



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i have my tic appointment on the 8th of october, can any one tell me what they do at this appointment?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tic is

treatment, information and consent

you will be able to ask questions and fill in all the paperwork.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Chally,

I found my information leaflet about what to do next after OE.

Which was book a TIC apppointment   

TIC means, Treatment, Information and Counselling .. it says to discuss the treatment, sign consent forms etc and have screening bloods done.  Also says to bring proof of ID's (passport photo) but mine was already on file.  Both parties need to attend this appointment.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

opps sorry andi is right, when i started things were done this way lol

c means counselling yet how anyone can call it counselling i  will never know


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i had a tic and planning app together and the girls are right you sign a load of forms about if you want your partner to have use of eggs/sperm if they die. also you answer a lot of questions that you have already answered at 1st consultation. they looked at our test results and decided which treatment is best for you. if you have taken passport before then take it again as they will want either your passport number or nhs number to go on one of the forms. there was about 3 forms to fill in i think.


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

thanks girls you have realy helped, i know i went to the open evening and they told us what was going to happen but i was so overwhelmed with info some didn't sink in lol.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Had my TIC appoint today. Scan showed both ovaried surrounded by cysts, uterus tilted back and a fibroid, not sure if any of these are a problem. 

Planning appoint on 13th January. Hmm gonna have to watch what I eat over crimbo!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you know any of this before today?

did they say whether you could go ahead with tx?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry to hear what the scan showed up, will you have to have anything done before starting tx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

They were hopeless at last hospital with one doc saying I had polycystic ovaries and another saying no!! Then radiographer mentioned may have fibroid, but then consultant didn't put it in report!!

Debbie didn't seem to be concerned about it. Mentioned that I could start taking metformin again. I don't think any of it affects anything or dont think she would have proceded with booking planning appoint. You know what it like in appoints, have so much to take in and then when you leave, you leave with all the questions!! Perhaps I could ring her tomorrow to clarify things. Think it nothing too much to worry about, not sure really!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if not sure about things hun give debs a call and im sure she will put your mind at rest, like you say if there was a problem she would have told you


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im sure everything will be ok.  They wouldnt start you on metformin if they thought there was going to be a problem.  I have PCOS and my uterus is back to front (dont know the medical term) but if you have the same it is very common.  I have many freinds who have had babies adn conceived naturally with a back to front uterus.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you that is reassuring and puts my mind at rest


----------

